# [gelöst]Probleme mit Soundkarte

## malisha

Hallo, ich hab mal wieder eine Frage.

Leider funktioniert der Sound unter Gentoo nicht. Um das zu beheben, bin ich nach dem Alsa-Leitfaden von Gentoo gegangen (http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml). Hat auch alles super funktioniert, bis zum alsaconf.

Hier ein paar nützliche Ausgaben:

 *Quote:*   

> lspci -v | grep -i audio
> 
> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

 

 *Quote:*   

> alsaconf

   sagt mir, dass keine PNP oder PCI Karten gefunden wurden.

Hab auch schon ziemlich lange gesucht, hier ein paar Links, die aber alle nichts geholfen haben. 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=comprehensive+sound

http://www.linux-club.de/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=89996

http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-laptops/112914-fully-functional-acer-5520-5290-linux-how.html

Falls es hilft, hab ein Acer Aspire 5520G.Last edited by malisha on Sat Oct 11, 2008 2:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du auch das richtige Modul geladen? Was sagt dmesg, nachdem du es per modprobe geladen hast?

----------

## malisha

Was ist denn das richtige Modul? Hab zwar eins für den Sound geladen (ich glaube snd-hda-intel), aber weiß nicht ob es das Richtige ist.

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe snd-hda-intel
> 
> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.

 

und hier noch, was dmesg danach sagt (Ausschnitt):

 *Quote:*   

> NFORCE-MCP67: 0000:00:06.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller
> 
> NFORCE-MCP67: IDE controller (0x10de:0x0560 rev 0xa1) at  PCI slot 0000:00:06.0
> 
> NFORCE-MCP67: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
> ...

 

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found

 

Das Modul fehlt Dir offensichtlich.

```
 Symbol: SND_HDA_INTEL [=m]                                               │

  │ Prompt: Intel HD Audio                                                   │

  │   Defined at sound/pci/Kconfig:529                                       │

  │   Depends on: HAS_IOMEM && !M68K && SOUND!=n && PCI && SND               │

  │   Location:                                                              │

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                    │

  │       -> Sound                                                           │

  │         -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                             │

  │           -> PCI devices
```

----------

## nilres

@himpierre woher hast du diese ausgabe?

mfg nils

----------

## malisha

Okay, ein  *Quote:*   

> make mrproper

  hat mein Problem gelöst. Alle anderen Einstellungen wurden bei der Neukompilierung ohne make mrproper übernommen, nur das nicht  :Sad: . Warum wird denn manches gespeichert und manches nicht?

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> @himpierre woher hast du diese ausgabe?
> 
> 

 

Du kannst nach dem Aufruf von "make menuconfig" mit "/" suchen und finden.

----------

